# Inma Cuesta, expibón, tuvo una hija con un hombre desconocido y lo cría con una lesbiana no-guapa



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Dic 2022)

El padre ni se sabe quien sea (lo cual no critico, señora jueza).
El pobre bebé crecerá sin papá porque una mujer no-cishetero ha decidio que no pasabanada por privarle de él.

Una pena que una mujer tan guapa como Inma haya terminado con esta pareja que bien podría haber sido un hombre de bandera.

Me imagino que ella misma será insoportable, cosa habitual en tias tan guapas que a veces se traumatizan porque ningún tío las trata como a princesas.









Inma Cuesta y su novia son madres: así vivieron este verano


Inma Cuesta y su novia son madres de una niña de año y medio. Así las vimos recientemente: felices y enamoradas.




www.crush.news





Aquí vemos quién hace el papel de macho:







El horror...







Aquí lo que alguno se está perdiendo:


----------



## Avioncito (25 Dic 2022)

Cuesta de Enero


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## LuismarpIe (25 Dic 2022)

Actriz conocidísima por sus papeles en películas como.... y series como...


----------



## Pajirri (25 Dic 2022)

me las follo a las 2, a pelito.


----------



## pandillero (25 Dic 2022)

Tened cuidado con los delitos de odio, se pueden insinuar cosas sin decirlas literalmente y dejar siempre una duda ante una posible denuncia.
No es cosa de poca broma, puede caer un multazo que te deje temblando.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Dic 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> me las follo a las 2, a pelito.



Degenerado.


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Dic 2022)

Tampoco es para tiar cohetes de que este buena. 
Yo veo ahi una tia mona hace unos años, pero con unas patazas y culo de protocharo en ciernes.
Me es indiferente si le gusta el rabo o las almejas. 
Y ademas seguramente será hijo biologico de algun amigo marica.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Tened cuidado con los delitos de odio, se pueden insinuar cosas sin decirlas literalmente y dejar siempre una duda ante una posible denuncia.
> No es cosa de poca broma, puede caer un multazo que te deje temblando.



Arreglao


----------



## secuestrado (25 Dic 2022)

Esa quien es?


----------



## pandillero (25 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Arreglao


----------



## Pajirri (25 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Degenerado.



..es lo que tiene tener la testosterona x las nubes..


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Tampoco es para tiar cohetes de que este buena.
> Yo veo ahi una tia mona hace unos años, pero con unas patazas y culo de protocharo en ciernes.
> Me es indiferente si le gusta el rabo o las almejas.
> Y ademas seguramente será hijo biologico de algun amigo marica.



Tiene 42 tacazos, hora de irse retirando del mercado, lo cual ya hizo diligentemente. 

Dicho esto laponía a entrenar y luego en la ducha, masaje integral con chorrazo.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Dic 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> me las follo a las 2, a pelito.



Lo mas probable es que te follaran ellas a ti hasta que no pudieras sentarte en dos semanas de los puños que te iban a meter por donde tu ya sabes.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (25 Dic 2022)

Huele a ácido urico y desprecio desde aquí.


----------



## Pajirri (25 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que te follaran ellas a ti hasta que no pudieras sentarte en dos semanas de los puños que te iban a meter por donde tu ya sabes.



hablas x experiencia ?


----------



## Demi Grante (25 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Conocidísima actriz por sus papeles en películas como.... y series como...



Asies

He tenido que buscarla en Google para saber quién era. Y una vez que ya le he puesto cara, sí que me suena de haberla visto en alguna peli o serie, pero como personaje totalmente irrelevante. Además, tiene cara de sociata que tira para atrás así que ya me genera repulsa sólo por eso, lo de que sea lesbiana me da igual aunque me imagino que es como dice el OP, porque resultará insoportable para cualquier hombre.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Dic 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> hablas x experiencia ?



Por experiencia se que a las bisexuales les gustan cosas sórdidas, porque sus exparejas bolleras tuvieron que suplir la falta de pene con degeneraciones y parafilias. Y desgraciadamente se creen que eso es lo normal.
Tambien te digo, que con 4 buenas folladas se les quita la tontería, muchas escogen tijera porque simplemente no hay hombres que sepan darles como de verdad necesitan.


----------



## Pajirri (25 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Por experiencia se que a las bisexuales les gustan cosas sórdidas, porque sus exparejas bolleras tuvieron que suplir la falta de pene con degeneraciones y parafilias. Y desgraciadamente se creen que eso es lo normal.
> Tambien te digo, que con 4 buenas folladas se les quita la tontería, muchas escogen tijera porque simplemente no hay hombres que sepan darles como de verdad necesitan.



ya se podría abrir cuenta aquí en burbuja


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (25 Dic 2022)

Las “estrellas” del cine ejpañol

no las conoce ni perri


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Dic 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Asies
> 
> He tenido que buscarla en Google para saber quién era. Y una vez que ya le he puesto cara, sí que me suena de haberla visto en alguna peli o serie, pero como personaje totalmente irrelevante. Además, tiene cara de sociata que tira para atrás así que ya me genera repulsa sólo por eso, lo de que sea lesbiana me da igual aunque me imagino que es como dice el OP, porque resultará insoportable para cualquier hombre.



Ha trabajado con directores importantes, ahora bien, su carrera cada vez deace más y más.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (25 Dic 2022)

JOder, parece un anuncio de anticeluliticos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Tambien te digo, que con 4 buenas folladas se les quita la tontería, muchas escogen tijera porque simplemente no hay hombres que sepan darles como de verdad necesitan.



Es el caso de Inma seguro, típica princesa que no encuentra hombre top a su alcance o bien traumas con el padre.


----------



## gabrielo (25 Dic 2022)

hay que mirar sus declaraciones a la prensa y polémicas en ese sentido no a ofendido a casi nadie que yo sepa ,hubo una polémica que la sacaron mas delgada en fotos de lo que es en la que ella protesto y poco mas.

que yo sepa tiene un respeto se lo a ganado y para 42 años que tiene esta muy bien ,el ser humano tiene la mala costumbre de envejecer


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)

Es la virgen Maria? quien la fecundo?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Dic 2022)

¿Expivón? Pues la veo muy bien en esas fotos...


----------



## Espartano27 (25 Dic 2022)

pibon dice


----------



## Gubelkian (25 Dic 2022)

No, no tuvo ningún hijo con otra mujer:

Eso es imposible.


----------



## Alcazar (25 Dic 2022)

A mi me hace gracia los de "son madres". Madre no hay mas que una, como siempre se ha dicho, la que ha dado a luz a la criatura si es la madre, la otra es la madrina todo lo mas.


----------



## Jake el perro (25 Dic 2022)

No la conocen ni en su casa, que les folle un pez


----------



## cortijero92 (25 Dic 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> me las follo a las 2, a pelito.



A pelo siempre. Follar con condón no es follar.


----------



## Turbomax (25 Dic 2022)

Ole por ellas


----------



## Funcional (25 Dic 2022)

De donde sacais lo de bisexual. Esta tía es lesbiana de toda la vida y ha tenido relaciones conocidas con otras lesbianas famosas. Lo que no se le ha conocido es varón. La única novedad es que hasta hace un par de años era el típico secreto a voces pero ya ha salido públicamente del armario dicho por ella misma en una gala de de esas de titiriteros.


----------



## charofilia (25 Dic 2022)

FUA CHABAL


----------



## Germinal84 (25 Dic 2022)

Mucho más agitanada de lo que me gusta pero es una mujer potente. Como actriz, ni fu ni fa, transmite poco.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Dic 2022)

gracias a dios que es una niña...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> pibon dice



Hostia puta!!! Parece una de esas etnianas que venden bragas en el mercadillo los viernes.


----------



## sasuke (25 Dic 2022)

no os metais con la novia de aguila roja


----------



## Abrojo (26 Dic 2022)

No ha conocido varón... uffff


----------



## javac (26 Dic 2022)

Guapa y canta
Igual da que le gusten las tias


----------



## Gorrino (26 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El padre ni se sabe quien sea (lo cual no critico, señora jueza).
> El pobre bebé crecerá sin papá porque una mujer no-cishetero ha decidio que no pasabanada por privarle de él.
> 
> Una pena que una mujer tan guapa como Inma haya terminado con esta pareja que bien podría haber sido un hombre de bandera.
> ...



160 cm guarros.

Otra que se cree especial. Así vamos, de cabeza al colapso. Hay que salir de aquí cuanto antes.


----------



## murti-bing (26 Dic 2022)

Con la pinta que tiene ahora la verdad es que más bien Cuesta verla.


----------



## ashe (26 Dic 2022)

la gran incoherencia del sistema.. permiten a esas dos hacer eso, pero que un hombre quiera hacer lo mismo con un vientre de alquiler no..


----------



## Tenderheart (26 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Conocidísima actriz por sus papeles en películas como.... y series como...



Lo he leído con voz de Troy McClure.


----------



## wwknude (26 Dic 2022)

Endiosando gordas


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El padre ni se sabe quien sea (lo cual no critico, señora jueza).
> El pobre bebé crecerá sin papá porque una mujer no-cishetero ha decidio que no pasabanada por privarle de él.
> 
> Una pena que una mujer tan guapa como Inma haya terminado con esta pareja que bien podría haber sido un hombre de bandera.
> ...



El papel de macho lo hace el donante pajillero, que espero que sea forero y salga un niño bien fachuzo para nutrirme.


----------



## petete44 (26 Dic 2022)

Francia elimina el anonimato en la donación de óvulos y esperma - CSC


Francia elimina el anonimato en la donación de óvulos y esperma. España es uno de los países que lo mantiene, aunque genera controversia.




www.criarconsentidocomun.com




francia elimino el anonimato , de las tantas leyes femilocas sin sentido , como va a haber juicios de paternidad y donantes?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Dic 2022)

Acabo de ver "Que bello es vivir". Hace más de 20 años que la vi por última vez, no es mi estilo de cine.

Pero claro ves esa peli a estas alturas y encuentras cosas que antes no apreciabas. Supongo que nos pasa siempre, nunca somos conscientes de lo que tenemos hasta que lo perdemos.

Pues bien comparas lo que se veía en esa peli, aunque sea una mera ficción, con esto que vemos ahora y sinceramente se te cae el alma a los pies.

Simplemente el cuerpo te pide arreglar todo este desaguisado a tiros, aunque incluso aún cupiese la posibilidad de hacerlo de forma pacífica.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (26 Dic 2022)

se ha preñado con semen de hombre, no?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Dic 2022)

Hasta expivón he leído


----------



## Soundblaster (26 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Tened cuidado con los delitos de odio, se pueden insinuar cosas sin decirlas literalmente y dejar siempre una duda ante una posible denuncia.
> No es cosa de poca broma, puede caer un multazo que te deje temblando.



Se agradece el aviso.
Tambien recordemos para los aliades y ofendiditos: siempre debe prevalecer el bien del menor.


----------



## qbit (26 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


>



¿Esa es Inma Cuesta o la otra? Me parece un pibón. Pero Inma Cuesta debería tener muchos años así que no será esa.


----------



## SexyVIcky (26 Dic 2022)

Puff,tiene las tetas caídas a nivel horror


----------



## The Hellion (26 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Conocidísima actriz por sus papeles en películas como.... y series como...









Solo por esta yo la salvaría. 

El resto, probablemente, basura.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Dic 2022)

inma cuesta - Buscar con Google



Como dice alguien por ahí INSOPORTABLE SÓLO VERLA.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

Ni puta idea de quién es. Pero no me parece gran cosa.
P.d: Pobre criatura el bebé, carne de traumas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Dic 2022)

Transmaricabollismo manda y una progre no podía faltar . 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es el caso de Inma seguro, típica princesa que no encuentra hombre top a su alcance o bien traumas con el padre.



Que poco conoces a las zorras progres, lo hace solo por demostrar que está en la honda progre, ni le gustaran las almejas pero eso no importa.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Dic 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> hay que mirar sus declaraciones a la prensa y polémicas en ese sentido no a ofendido a casi nadie que yo sepa ,hubo una polémica que la sacaron mas delgada en fotos de lo que es en la que ella protesto y poco mas.
> 
> que yo sepa tiene un respeto se lo a ganado y para 42 años que tiene esta muy bien ,el ser humano tiene la mala costumbre de envejecer



Tu hueles a progre de Mierda 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Ni puta idea de quién es. Pero no me parece gran cosa.
> P.d: Pobre criatura el bebé, carne de traumas.



Saldrá travelo 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que poco conoces a las zorras progres, lo hace solo por demostrar que está en la honda progre, ni le gustaran las almejas pero eso no importa.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Anda que yo no he conocido guarras que iban diciendo eso de: soy "Bi", para ir de super modernas y cool.
Las mujeres son gregarias, tienen mente-colmena, siguen las modas que imponen los narizotas sin cuestionarlas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El padre ni se sabe quien sea (lo cual no critico, señora jueza).
> El pobre bebé crecerá sin papá porque una mujer no-cishetero ha decidio que no pasabanada por privarle de él.
> 
> Una pena que una mujer tan guapa como Inma haya terminado con esta pareja que bien podría haber sido un hombre de bandera.
> ...



Se está enmurando, poco a poco pero se va a estampar en menos de una década, no le doy un MELAFO en un lustro


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Bufff, tiene pinta de ser un tremendo mierdón, incluso para ser española......


----------



## Tanchus (26 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que poco conoces a las zorras progres, lo hace solo por demostrar que está en la honda progre



O en la Kawasaki. 
Telita.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Dic 2022)

Se ha folleteao a medio panorama lesbi de la farándula

A la Dolera, a Nuria Gago, a Alicia Rubio y a María León


----------



## M4rk (26 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Tened cuidado con los delitos de odio, se pueden insinuar cosas sin decirlas literalmente y dejar siempre una duda ante una posible denuncia.
> No es cosa de poca broma, puede caer un multazo que te deje temblando.



Feliz distopía. Feliz 2023.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> *Se ha folleteao* a medio panorama lesbi de la farándula
> 
> A la Dolera, a Nuria Gago, a Alicia Rubio y a María León



Yo prefiero llamarlo hacer preliminares.
P.d: Ni puta idea de quienes son esas, pero prefiero no saberlo por mi salud mental.


----------



## McNulty (26 Dic 2022)

Muy sobrevalorada. Parece marroquí además. Típica actriz que está donde está por su cara bonita. llamarla 'expivón' define más al que define que al definido.


----------



## NPI (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (26 Dic 2022)

Sálvame.info


----------



## DonJulián (26 Dic 2022)

No tenía ni idea de la existencia de esta tipa, su fenotipo gitano-morisco me tira bastante para atrás. No tiene nada destacable en lo físico, salgo a la calle y veo a 10 hembras mejores que esto. Se le llama pibón a cualquier cosa.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se ha folleteao a medio panorama lesbi de la farándula
> 
> A la Dolera, a Nuria Gago, a Alicia Rubio y a María León



Ese posj sin fotos....no vale una mierda


----------



## Dr. Oldman (26 Dic 2022)

Menduo cuerpo botijo. una y la otra.


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Bufff, tiene pinta de ser un tremendo mierdón, incluso para ser española......



Me la tragué en viaje del AVE, efectiviwonder un mierdon made on Spain a tope de NWO.


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Dic 2022)

DonJulián dijo:


> No tenía ni idea de la existencia de esta tipa, su fenotipo gitano-morisco me tira bastante para atrás. No tiene nada destacable en lo físico, salgo a la calle y veo a 10 hembras mejores que esto. Se le llama pibón a cualquier cosa.



Onvre esta salía en Águila Coja hace una década y tenía su puntillo empotrable de gitanilla, pardiez, pero ahora está abotijada.


----------



## midelburgo (26 Dic 2022)

A mi no me cuesta.


----------



## afortunada (26 Dic 2022)

Ostia, tanto como decir que es un pivon, que es una tía tan tan guapa...

A mí me parece una gitana medio disimulada


----------



## xqyolovalgo (26 Dic 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Menduo cuerpo botijo. una y la otra.




Se llama cuerpo de hembra


Normal que no lo sepas, aquí os molan los travelos....


Por cierto, la tía es guapísima, tiene una cara preciosa


----------



## Antiglobalismo (26 Dic 2022)

De que vive esta puta gente?

Si ya muchos ni salen en la tele ni en el cine.

Además con vidas disolutas de mierda.


----------



## eltonelero (26 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Bufff, tiene pinta de ser un tremendo mierdón, incluso para ser española......



fijaros que en el cartel de la peli, ya solo en el cartel tres de las cinco mujeres tienen cara de huele-vinagre oler-mierda....


----------



## Antiglobalismo (26 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Me la tragué en viaje del AVE, efectiviwonder un mierdon made on Spain a tope de NWO.



Subvención tras subvención.

Si no, no la ve ni el que la tiene que poner en Netflix.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (26 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> fijaros que en el cartel de la peli, ya solo en el cartel tres de las cinco mujeres tienen cara de huele-vinagre oler-mierda....




No hijo


Por lo menos dos son travelacos


Y seguro que más de uno se ha pajeado pensando en alguno de ellos....


----------



## secuestrado (26 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> se ha preñado con semen de hombre, no?


----------



## OvEr0n (26 Dic 2022)

Viven de los 20 a los 40 haciendo soflamas progres de sofá, aprovechando el tiron fisico. De los 45 en adelante pidiendo casito casa x tiempo quejandose de que los que les hacian casito por rojas jovenzuelas ya no oes hacen casito y acusan a los fachas de ello. Y asi generación tras generacion de "actorcillos"


----------



## Flures911 (26 Dic 2022)

Ex pivon? Pasamos hambre pero de la.buena. la virgen....


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Dic 2022)

Exroba impuestos en mierdas. Pobre Goya, qué manara de vilipendiar el nombre de un verdadero artista.


----------



## LuismarpIe (26 Dic 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Solo por esta yo la salvaría.
> 
> El resto, probablemente, basura.



La primera vez que oigo hablar de esa película. Pero se llevó dos goyas, no está mal teniendo en cuenta que hay 28 categorías.

Y en los últimos 7 años ha hecho algo digno de mención?


----------



## The Hellion (26 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> La primera vez que oigo hablar de esa película. Pero se llevó dos goyas, no está mal teniendo en cuenta que hay 28 categorías.
> 
> Y en los últimos 7 años ha hecho algo digno de mención?



No, no me malinterprete, probablemente todo el resto de su carrera es una mierda pinchada en un palo. 

Pero esa película me pareció un peliculón (olvidándome de nacionalidades; si tengo en cuenta que es española, me parece un milagro) y la actriz estaba espectacular en ella. 

Y como Sodoma se hubiese salvado de haber encontrado un solo hombre justo, yo a esta petarda la salvaría por esa película. 

Por cierto, ya puestos a hablar de cine y de ciudades pecaminosas y perdición, inminente estreno de la peli que se llevará todos los Oscar: Babylon. Yo creía que este año iba a ser el de Top Gun II, pero será el de Babylon.


----------



## Play_91 (26 Dic 2022)

Esto en burbuja es lo que se conoce como Charos pero ya de nivel top.


----------



## Play_91 (26 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El padre ni se sabe quien sea (lo cual no critico, señora jueza).
> El pobre bebé crecerá sin papá porque una mujer no-cishetero ha decidio que no pasabanada por privarle de él.
> 
> Una pena que una mujer tan guapa como Inma haya terminado con esta pareja que bien podría haber sido un hombre de bandera.
> ...



Vaya destrozo de físico


----------



## El primo del Adric (26 Dic 2022)

Hace años tremendo pollazo tenía


----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Dic 2022)

G00000000000000000000d summer beach pieces


----------



## LuismarpIe (26 Dic 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Hace años tremendo pollazo tenía
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304845



Ahí todavía no había descubierto su vocación misionera.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Dic 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> O en la Kawasaki.
> Telita.



Si, telita que un sorbelefas de Mierda se dedique a corregir la ortografía de los demás, VETE A CORREGIR A TU PUTA MADRE Y A ESE TRAVELO DE MIERDA AL QUE LLAMAS EQUIVOCADAMENTE PADRE


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Gorrino (26 Dic 2022)

A ver quién defiende a esas warras cuando se imponga la sahria, o a donde huyen (en China o Japón no podrían ni verlas -tortilleras+marrones-). Borregas come-caga utilizadas por las élites.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (26 Dic 2022)

afortunada dijo:


> Ostia, tanto como decir que es un pivon, que es una tía tan tan guapa...
> 
> A mí me parece una gitana medio disimulada



Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.

Allí está la familia al completo con una estufa de butano encendida, la ventana con un cristal roto tapado con un cartón de una caja de zapatos de marca Baerchi. El hermano de la gachi saludándome con gran afecto mientras preparaba una ensalada de endivias con piña, langostinos, endivias y salsa brava. Que estaba cojonuda por cierto. Lo puede comprobar ya que me invitaron a cenar. Después de la ensalada hubo cocido al estilo de ellos y no estaba mal. Allí estuvieron casi un ahora contándome casi todos su vida mientras yo alucinaba en tecnicolor.

Casi todos fumaban, hasta los críos de once años y echaban despreocupadamente las colillas y la ceniza al suelo. Un muchacho de quince años miraba porno delante de todos en un portatil y se quejaba de que no tenía donde meterla y su padre le dice: "Pues aquí tienes a tu tía, vete con ella a la cama". Y responde el mozo: "Bah, ya se la hi metido muchas veces, ya me aburre". Me sacaron un carajillo de napoleón y un davidoff y al final me dijo ella que la acompañara.

Me llevó a un cuarto donde sacó unas mantas muy gruedas y encendió otra estufa de butano. Me dijo que acaba de discutir con ex-marido y que del cabreo que había pillado había decidido acostarse con el primero que se lo pidiera, que resultó ser yo. Cuando se caldeó el ambiente nos despelotamos y terminamos follando durante un par de horas. Chichi muy estrecho, teticas de perra. Mamadas buenísimas por la falta de incisivos, se dejaba dar por todos los lados y a pelico, se tragaba la leche.... Al salir de la casa su hermano se despidió efusivamente de mí y me dijo que siempre se llevaba bien con todos los amigos de su hermana, que le gustaba como eran.

El peor chocho que he tenido el honor de saborear fue el suyo. ¿Sabéis el chiste del que no tenía olfato pero le lloraban los ojos? Pues está basado en hechos reales. Aquello tenía un olor tal que te hacía llorar, cosa normal porque emanaba gases y el ojo se protege. Se te quedaba en los labios como un picor persistente de guindilla, y al hacer contacto la lengua con aquello me supo a hierro, como cuando tocas con la punta de la lengua una pila para ver si tiene carga. Era una mezcla de salazón picante con olor a ultratumba. Pero no podía dejar de libar.
Luego me contó que le habían echado mal de ojo y que tenía que llevar una cabeza de ajo en la copa izquierda del sujetador, cerca del corazón, para que el mal de este lo absorbiera la cabeza de ajo y lo erradicase. Me dijo que a la semana se lo quitó y estaba negro, signo de que había sido curada. Siempre sospeché que en el chocho se metió otra cabeza de ajos y ahí seguía, macerando hasta que el mal se fuese.

Estuve dos meses y medio yendo a esa casa un par de veces a la semana hasta que llegó un día que dejó de cogerme el teléfono y nunca supe más de ella (Ella no me llamó nunca a mí). Nunca tuve ganas de ir a la casa e investigar que porqué no me cogía el teléfono. Me quedé aliviado de hecho.

Las gitanas son la hostia en la cama, junto a las ecuatorianas y una de Talavera con las que estuve liado un tiempo de las mejores experiencias de mi vida.
No vayáis a La Sagra hijos míos.
Tan cerca de Madrid tan lejos del Dios.


----------



## Alex001 (26 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Conocidísima actriz por sus papeles en películas como.... y series como...



No sé quién es.


----------



## Alex001 (26 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Tened cuidado con los delitos de odio, se pueden insinuar cosas sin decirlas literalmente y dejar siempre una duda ante una posible denuncia.
> No es cosa de poca broma, puede caer un multazo que te deje temblando.



Esta gente está muy protegida


----------



## Alex001 (26 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se ha folleteao a medio panorama lesbi de la farándula
> 
> A la Dolera, a Nuria Gago, a Alicia Rubio y a María León



Maria León también es bollera?


----------



## Alex001 (26 Dic 2022)

Cada vez hay más bolleras. O comemos más y mejor el potorro o lo tendremos chungo de aquí 20 años


----------



## ANDREY CHIKATILO (26 Dic 2022)

Celulitis manda.


----------



## nraheston (26 Dic 2022)

Creo que hay algo contradictorio en esas 2 fotos. Dejo más fotos, con links para que podáis leer las payasadas escritas.



https://imginn.com/p/CBA-InUHozo/





https://imginn.com/p/CfW1d8CsYwQ/



Idealizando la pobreza, mientras ella vive rodeada de lujos:



https://imginn.com/p/BxDjqDcAcUl/



Feminazismo:


https://imginn.com/p/BuwI-tBn7cF/




https://imginn.com/p/BiCifmxlmN2/



Apoyando a Juana Rivas:


https://imginn.com/p/BXFr17tlv_N/



Firmemente comprometida con la islamización:


https://imginn.com/p/BkScfDGFFuK/






https://imginn.com/p/Bf6hxHrFOOY/




https://imginn.com/p/Bf521rSF76K/



De los cristianos perseguidos en países musulmanes y comunistas no ha dicho nada, como tampoco de manadas como la de Azuqueca, Manresa, Sabadell o Alicante, por lo que es completamente falso que "si tocan a una nos tocan a todas".

Yo prefiero reivindicar el cristianismo, con este artículo dedicado a los cristianos de China


https://panampost.com/imises/2022/12/24/cristianismo-en-china/#


----------



## nraheston (26 Dic 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> inma cuesta - Buscar con Google
> 
> 
> 
> Como dice alguien por ahí INSOPORTABLE SÓLO VERLA.



Usa Qwant, Startpage, Swisscows, Resulthunter como motor de búsqueda o, si eres pro Putin, usa Yandex, pero boicotea Google


----------



## bullish consensus (26 Dic 2022)

Goele a fermento y a cándidas tete,
A garum y a arenques. A anchoa barata y purines.


----------



## Vientosolar (26 Dic 2022)

El título del hilo es falso: la tal Inma Cuesta, que desconozco quien sea, NO tuvo un hijo con ninguna lesbiana; tuvo un hijo con un hombre, hijo que será de padre desconocido, supongo, pero el que le inseminó,en persona o de modo artificial, fue un hombre.


----------



## Tanchus (26 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Si, telita que un sorbelefas de Mierda se dedique a corregir la ortografía de los demás, VETE A CORREGIR A TU PUTA MADRE Y A ESE TRAVELO DE MIERDA AL QUE LLAMAS EQUIVOCADAMENTE PADRE
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Cómo os jode a los retrasados mentales el que os dejen en evidencia. y más a un pobre hombre como tú que vas de algo y no llegas ni a puta mierda, mongolo analfabeto.

P.D.: Recuerdos a tus padres y a la puta de tu madre (sí, a esa a la que hace poco deseé que un cáncer se la llevara por delante. Te acuerdas?)


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (26 Dic 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Hace años tremendo pollazo tenía
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304844
> 
> ...



Era guapa y estaba bien follable pero no la clasificaría como "tremendo pivón".

Incluso en sus buenos tiempos era un botijo. Demasiada cadera y celulitis, mala combinación.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Usa Qwant, Startpage, Swisscows, Resulthunter como motor de búsqueda o, si eres pro Putin, usa Yandex, pero boicotea Google



Cuál es mejor?


----------



## Chiruja (26 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Me la tragué en viaje del AVE, efectiviwonder un mierdon made on Spain a tope de NWO.




Es que el que no esté a tope de NWO no sale en ninguna foto de titiriteros. 

Ni en este pais ni en ningún otro de los que están bajo el paraguas de la OTAN.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Dic 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Cómo os jode a los retrasados mentales el que os dejen en evidencia. y más a un pobre hombre como tú que vas de algo y no llegas ni a puta mierda, mongolo analfabeto.
> 
> P.D.: Recuerdos a tus padres y a la puta de tu madre (sí, a esa a la que hace poco deseé que un cáncer se la llevara por delante. Te acuerdas?)



Pero si a mi me suda la polla la ortografía suCnormal de Mierda, lo que me revienta son los ticaoelotas correctores. El cáncer se lo deseo yo a toda tu famila presente y futura 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## nraheston (26 Dic 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Cuál es mejor?



Para mapas, Qwant.
Para lo demás, yo uso Startpage y Resulhunter.
Para niños, Swisscows, será el buscador que les ponga a mis hijos por defecto.
También uso Swisscows como email, al no ser de pago


----------



## Abrazafarolas (26 Dic 2022)

A ver quién tiene más cara de mal follada


----------



## petro6 (26 Dic 2022)

Todas tienen cara de oler mierda. Qué peña más desagradable a la vista.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Dic 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Era guapa y estaba bien follable pero no la clasificaría como "tremendo pivón".
> 
> Incluso en sus buenos tiempos era un botijo. Demasiada cadera y celulitis, mala combinación.



Nunca hay demasiada cadera.
En cuanto a la estatura, metro y medio es suficiente incluso da más morbo

.


----------



## LeeMarvin (26 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Actriz conocidísima por sus papeles en películas como.... y series como...



No es mala para nada. Tiene una serie, Arde Madrid, que tiene un punto. En pelis, La novia, que es una adaptación de Bodas de sangre, está francamente bien. Tuvo más éxitos en los 2010, ahora está de capa caída.
A mí, la peli que me parece un escojone es Tres bodas de más, creo que tiene el gag más bestia de toda la historia del cine español.
Sobre lo de pivonaco,,, pues no, nunca lo ha sido.


----------



## Felson (26 Dic 2022)

Inma Cuesta siempre fue del montón, para los machirulos o LGTB operados. Tenía bonita cara, pero como un bitcoin u otra cripto, el resto del cuerpo no era lo que esperamos los que queremos vivir de la inversión (con perdón, para el colectivo LGTBIMYR, doble, no era mi intención faltar).


----------



## Karlb (26 Dic 2022)

Tiene o tenia un viaje, pero pivón…


----------



## rory (26 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> pibon dice



Ésa no es la hija de Lola Flores???


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El título del hilo es falso: la tal Inma Cuesta, que desconozco quien sea, NO tuvo un hijo con ninguna lesbiana; tuvo un hijo con un hombre, hijo que será de padre desconocido, supongo, pero el que le inseminó,en persona o de modo artificial, fue un hombre.



Muy buena matización.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> No, no tuvo ningún hijo con otra mujer: Eso es imposible.



A saber con quien te tuvo tu santa madre.


----------



## LuismarpIe (26 Dic 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> No es mala para nada. Tiene una serie, Arde Madrid, que tiene un punto. En pelis, La novia, que es una adaptación de Bodas de sangre, está francamente bien. Tuvo más éxitos en los 2010, ahora está de capa caída.
> A mí, la peli que me parece un escojone es Tres bodas de más, creo que *tiene el gag más bestia de toda la historia del cine español.*
> Sobre lo de pivonaco,,, pues no, nunca lo ha sido.



Y cuál es ese gag? el de la alemana que está caliente?


----------



## Tanchus (26 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pero si a mi me suda la polla la ortografía suCnormal de Mierda, lo que me revienta son los ticaoelotas correctores. El cáncer se lo deseo yo a toda tu famila presente y futura
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Lógico que te la sude. Y las matemáticas, y la Historia... sólo eres un pobre retrasado analfabeto, así que todo lo que tenga que ver con un mínimo de erudición y la cultura, te la suda. Es aquello de la fábula de la zorra diciendo que las uvas estaban verdes.
Por cierto, hablando de zorras, ¿qué tal está tu madre? ¿ha empezado a hincharse ya? Estoy deseando que empiece a hacerlo y a oler mal para echarme unas risas.
Por favor, no dejes de informarnos cuando se ponga como un odre y pierda el pelo. Por aquí nos va a nutrir mucho a unos cuantos cuando tu puta madre las espiche.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (26 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El padre ni se sabe quien sea (lo cual no critico, señora jueza).
> El pobre bebé crecerá sin papá porque una mujer no-cishetero ha decidio que no pasabanada por privarle de él.
> 
> Una pena que una mujer tan guapa como Inma haya terminado con esta pareja que bien podría haber sido un hombre de bandera.
> ...



Ni idea de quienes son esas señoras.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Dic 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Lógico que te la sude. Y las matemáticas, y la Historia... sólo eres un pobre retrasado analfabeto, así que todo lo que tenga que ver con un mínimo de erudición y la cultura, te la suda. Es aquello de la fábula de la zorra diciendo que las uvas estaban verdes.
> Por cierto, hablando de zorras, ¿qué tal está tu madre? ¿ha empezado a hincharse ya? Estoy deseando que empiece a hacerlo y a oler mal para echarme unas risas.
> Por favor, no dejes de informarnos cuando se ponga como un odre y pierda el pelo. Por aquí nos va a nutrir mucho a unos cuantos cuando tu puta madre las espiche.



En vez de preocuparte por mi madre preocúpate por toda tu familia , sobre todo por el travelo al que llamas padre, entre el sidazo y las hemorroides cualquier día revienta. Espero que nunca tengas hijos pero si ya los tienes , o los vas a tener algún día , me gustaría que los vieras morir muy jóvenes y de propina que tu pareja se suicide . 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## 2dedos (26 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> pibon dice



Es fácil de ver a marroquíes e incluso gitanos más blancos de raza que ella.


----------



## Tanchus (26 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> En vez de preocuparte por mi madre preocúpate por toda tu familia , sobre todo por el travelo al que llamas padre, entre el sidazo y las hemorroides cualquier día revienta. Espero que nunca tengas hijos pero si ya los tienes , o los vas a tener algún día , me gustaría que los vieras morir muy jóvenes y de propina que tu pareja se suicide .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Que sí, muerto de hambre, que sí...
Tranquilo, no sufras por ser pobre, que ya haremos una colecta para que puedas pagar el entierro. Además, piensa que tu puta madre quedará tan desfigurada que con un féretro simple, sin cristal, valdrá. Porque no vais a poder abrirlo para no ver su cuerpo deformado por el cáncer.
Además, tampoco tocará a mucho. Con que cada uno de los que se la folló ponga un euro, ya llegaría para pagarlo. Y si cada uno de los foreros que estamos deseando que ocurra ponemos otro eurito, además de pagar el entierro de tu madre te vas a poder ir de putas (valga la redundancia).


----------



## ossirunne (26 Dic 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Asies
> 
> He tenido que buscarla en Google para saber quién era. Y una vez que ya le he puesto cara, sí que me suena de haberla visto en alguna peli o serie, pero como personaje totalmente irrelevante. Además, tiene cara de sociata que tira para atrás así que ya me genera repulsa sólo por eso, lo de que sea lesbiana me da igual aunque me imagino que es como dice el OP, porque resultará insoportable para cualquier hombre.



es famosa también por sus asuntos personales, como haber sido novia de la cantante Vanesa Martín (que actualmente está liada con Mónica Carrillo, la de informativos de Antena 3)


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Dic 2022)

A mi siempre me ha parecido la versión en carne y hueso de Esmeralda , la gitana del jorobado de Notre Dame.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> (A mí no me parece tan guapa de cara, y es marronoide como medio gitana o mora. Pero yo soy chica hetero, vosotros sabréis)



Hace 10 años aún caía alguna gayola en su honor. Actualmente ya no tiene atractivo ninguno.


----------



## LeeMarvin (27 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Y cuál es ese gag? el de la alemana que está caliente?



No, uno que deja paralítica a la novia pq se entusiasma mientras la encula


----------



## mondeja (29 Dic 2022)

Se cansó de esperar a otro adicto a morriteras cuerpopalo cagapurpurinas con opción a travelaco y se ha pillado algo más parecido a un maromo en las rebajas.

Lo que se estará perdiendo cualquier paquichuelo random... no quiero ni imaginarlos observando el mensaje principal de sus obituarios: DEPísimo en estrogenitos.


----------



## Topacio (29 Dic 2022)

Qué nojo esta arabeñola


----------



## BogadeAriete (29 Dic 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Se llama cuerpo de hembra
> 
> 
> Normal que no lo sepas, aquí os molan los travelos....
> ...



Bigotuda detectada


----------



## NPI (29 Dic 2022)

Para que EXISTA un EMBARAZO, debe de ocurrir esto
- HOMBRE real
- MUJER real
Todo lo demás son cuentos para no dormir.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Ene 2023)

Tanchus dijo:


> Que sí, muerto de hambre, que sí...
> Tranquilo, no sufras por ser pobre, que ya haremos una colecta para que puedas pagar el entierro. Además, piensa que tu puta madre quedará tan desfigurada que con un féretro simple, sin cristal, valdrá. Porque no vais a poder abrirlo para no ver su cuerpo deformado por el cáncer.
> Además, tampoco tocará a mucho. Con que cada uno de los que se la folló ponga un euro, ya llegaría para pagarlo. Y si cada uno de los foreros que estamos deseando que ocurra ponemos otro eurito, además de pagar el entierro de tu madre te vas a poder ir de putas (valga la redundancia).



Acabo de ver la Mierda esta, las notificaciones no van bien. Yo seré pobre pero tengo un seguro que me cubre así que tranquilo, la colecta la cambias en calderilla y se la metes en el culo al travelo al que llamas padre. Todo lo que deseas a mi madre se lo deseo yo a tus descendientes presentes y futuros, además de a tus padres y abuelos, ojo que digo padres y ese travelo no lo es.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Tanchus (3 Ene 2023)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Acabo de ver la Mierda esta, las notificaciones no van bien. Yo seré pobre pero tengo un seguro que me cubre así que tranquilo, la colecta la cambias en calderilla y se la metes en el culo al travelo al que llamas padre. Todo lo que deseas a mi madre se lo deseo yo a tus descendientes presentes y futuros, además de a tus padres y abuelos, ojo que digo padres y ese travelo no lo es.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Venga, nene, vete despidiéndote de ese cáncer andante 
Recuerda: tic, tac, tic, tac...


----------



## Gothaus (3 Ene 2023)

Qué puto asco.


----------

